# Free covid tests arrived in the mail today



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I got my 4 free covid test kits in the mail today. Simple, quick and non-intrusive.

My result was negative.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Why did you use one?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Are you experiencing symptoms?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Justin Trudeau had to be tested at least 3 times before he tested positive, so you might want to test again.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wr said:


> Are you experiencing symptoms?


No symptoms. Just curious.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

wow so you wasted it? 

maybe swing by the cemetery see if you are dead.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> I got my 4 free covid test kits in the mail today. Simple, quick and non-intrusive.
> 
> My result was negative.


Shoving a Heche en Chino test swab up my nose is no where on my to do list.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> wow so you wasted it?
> 
> maybe swing by the cemetery see if you are dead.


A negative test result doesn't mean it was wasted.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't need to understand.

As long as you are happy!


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Just flip a coin. If you can see a presidents head you are fine.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

@Nevada 

You sure do like bragging about spending tax dollars. At least you are consistent through the years. You do that.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Nevada said:


> No symptoms. Just curious.


Mine are coming. And I feel fine.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

nchobbyfarm said:


> @Nevada
> 
> You sure do like bragging about spending tax dollars. At least you are consistent through the years. You do that.



Lots of folks like that. They consider everything 'free' that doesn't come directly out of their pocket. If you feel normal and have no symptoms, it is foolish and wasteful to test yourself, but heck, it was 'free'. He answered no question by testing nor did he prevent anything. He could have got the virus yesterday and would check negative today because it is too soon for the test to pick it up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Dang. If I blow my nose, are y’all going to criticize that?

We are falling into the bad habit of picking everything anyone says to pieces.


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Dang. If I blow my nose, are y’all going to criticize that?
> 
> We are falling into the bad habit of picking everything anyone says to pieces.


I don't like your font... but as long as you are not picking your nose...


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Nevada said:


> A negative test result doesn't mean it was wasted.


They send you four tests, right?....Now what are you going to do when you need a fifth test? 

Some jobs require a weekly test... (although I don't recall that that interval of one weeek was chiseled in Moses' stone tablets. Where'd they come up with one week as an appropriate interval to prevent the spread of the bug?)...so the govt's sagacious benificence will help you out for one month....Are you expected to quit your job after that?

The free test program is strictly a gift from Biden, the Chinese ambassador to the US, to the CCP. No practcal purpose for it.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

They were supposed to send me 4. We got two. Same for my son and his family. Theres 4 in my house 4 in his. My single son who lives alone? He got 4 lol


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HomeCreek said:


> They were supposed to send me 4. We got two. Same for my son and his family. Theres 4 in my house 4 in his. My single son who lives alone? He got 4 lol


I got 2 boxes, but there are 2 tests in each box.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm not sure how accurate those "easy" tests are.
I know someone who felt bad but couldn't get a positive from the quick tests.
They did the brain scraper and it came back positive.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm not sure how accurate those "easy" tests are.
> I know someone who felt bad but couldn't get a positive from the quick tests.
> They did the brain scraper and it came back positive.


Who's to say the brain scrapers are even accurate. The ones I've witnessed appeared to be administered by the three stooges. Saw two of them actually bonk heads, running around in a tizzy, peripheral vision blocked by protective gear. They went down, the swabs went down. They did it where people could see, so they threw those swabs away and rescraped everybody. How many times does that happen behind closed doors?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> wow so you wasted it?
> 
> maybe swing by the cemetery see if you are dead.


Oh goodness I laughed way too hard at this.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> wow so you wasted it?
> 
> maybe swing by the cemetery see if you are dead.


That reminds me, I haven't checked the obits this morning to see if I'm listed.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

okay, I have to admit I saw it in a meme.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I got my 4 free covid test kits in the mail today. Simple, quick and non-intrusive.
> 
> My result was negative.


I got an offer from Dish Network. Threw it in the trash.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

HomeCreek said:


> They were supposed to send me 4. We got two. Same for my son and his family. Theres 4 in my house 4 in his. My single son who lives alone? He got 4 lol


I think it's 4 tests per household and there are 2 in a box so it sounds like you and your sons received exactly what you all should have received.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, the USPS (as usual) screwed up my delivery. They left it somewhere 2 days ago. Probably at the mail carrier's house.

Tracking shows that it was delivered to my mailbox on 31 January 2022. It wasn't.
And I cannot file a missing package report until 3 February 2022.

Here is the tracking info:
----------------------------------------
*Tracking History
January 31, 2022, 5:29 pm*
Delivered, In/At Mailbox
VICKSBURG, MS 39180
Your item was delivered in or at the mailbox at 5:29 pm on January 31, 2022 in VICKSBURG, MS 39180.
*January 31, 2022, 6:49 am*
Out for Delivery
VICKSBURG, MS 39180
*January 31, 2022, 6:38 am*
Arrived at Post Office
VICKSBURG, MS 39180
*January 31, 2022, 3:55 am*
Departed USPS Regional Facility
JACKSON MS DISTRIBUTION CENTER
*January 29, 2022, 4:12 am*
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
JACKSON MS DISTRIBUTION CENTER
*January 28, 2022, 2:22 pm*
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
MEMPHIS TN PACKAGE SORTING CENTER
*January 28, 2022, 12:30 am*
USPS shipped item
MEMPHIS, TN 38108
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

NRA_guy said:


> Well, the USPS (as usual) screwed up my delivery. They left it somewhere 2 days ago. Probably at the mail carrier's house.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------


Probably a big Black Market for tests developing. Amazing how some people are smart enough to opportunistically take advantage of a new situatiuon but are too stupid to figure out how to get a voter ID card.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope they didn't send any to me, the Town snowplow took out our mailbox (again) after this latest storm and I haven't got it back up yet.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

doc- said:


> Probably a big Black Market for tests developing. Amazing how some people are smart enough to opportunistically take advantage of a new situatiuon but are too stupid to figure out how to get a voter ID card.


Yeah. I chuckle every time I drive to our local Walmart store and see the beggars at the stop sign with hand written signs saying things like "Will work for food" . . . and there are big signs on the front of stores 30 feet away across the street saying "Workers wanted".


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gilberte said:


> I hope they didn't send any to me,


You have to request the test kits. They don't just send them.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nevada said:


> You have to request the test kits. They don't just send them.


Great news!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Didn't order any after I found out that they are made in China.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

no really said:


> Didn't order any after I found out that they are made in China.


Not sure to apply humor or logic here.
"Free" covid tests mailed to all made in China.
That would be the humor.
The logic is what is the true cost of "free"?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Elevenpoint said:


> Not sure to apply humor or logic here.
> "Free" covid tests mailed to all made in China.
> That would be the humor.
> The logic is what is the true cost of "free"?


Yeah, I got a laugh out of the free part and the made in China kinda the ultimate in irony. 😂


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

no really said:


> Didn't order any after I found out that they are made in China.


But, but, but, the CDC refused to use the Chinese tests in early 2020!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> But, but, but, the CDC refused to use the Chinese tests in early 2020!


And now two Chinese companies each have billion plus contracts for covid tests.
Hilarious if it wasn't so tragic.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We have lost that economic war.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Elevenpoint said:


> Not sure to apply humor or logic here.
> "Free" covid tests mailed to all made in China.
> That would be the humor.
> The logic is what is the true cost of "free"?


Joe's "free" is 4 billion and change.
A few American companies got contracts but I'll be willing to bet nobody gets one of those.
Now on the upside..."free" shipping by Joe too.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We have lost that economic war.


Trump was criticized for trying to fight that war---The critics didn't realize he wasn't trying to fight the war. He was trying to re-negotiate the terms of the surrender.


----------



## WCarp (12 mo ago)

Nevada said:


> I got my 4 free covid test kits in the mail today. Simple, quick and non-intrusive.
> 
> My result was negative.


I understand the test results are not necessarily accurate. In addition, some or all of the free tests are made in China. I would not trust any test kit, especially made in China. In my opinion, the "free" test kits (paid by the taxpayers) are another good example of our government's terrible waste of the citizen's money.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

At-home Covid tests sent out by Biden administration might not work because they could FREEZE after delivery and need to be stored in over-35-degree temperature, another setback for rocky rollout









Covid tests sent by the Biden admin might FREEZE


At-home Covid tests may freeze after they are administered, leading to them being unusable or potentially giving someone a false negative result due to a damaged liquid cartridge inside the test.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> At-home Covid tests sent out by Biden administration might not work because they could FREEZE after delivery and need to be stored in over-35-degree temperature, another setback for rocky rollout


Could be, I don't know for sure. The box says to store it between 36 and 86 so that appears to be correct. But protection from freezing isn't a problem for me in Las Vegas.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Could be, I don't know for sure. The box says to store it between 36 and 86 so that appears to be correct. But protection from freezing isn't a problem for me in Las Vegas.


But it could have been subject to freezing during shipping.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> But it could have been subject to freezing during shipping.


I suppose so.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

The Biden administration is doing everything they can do to keep the numbers high.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is ironically amusing.

What else could go wrong?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> That is ironically amusing.
> 
> What else could go wrong?


My amusement over most of this left about 22 months ago. If it were just incompetence, I could find amusement. This has been intentional. These people are murderers and fraudsters. It is impossible to be wrong and misleading about everything, unless you want to be wrong and misleading about everything.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Agree.

I came close to loosing my 80 year old pool playing friend over the weekend. She got the last available antibodies and now is on the mend.

Her daughter is a nurse and just said what you said, Hiro, almost word for word.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Home test are available. 8 tests. Same government site. I ordered again ..just Incase our town has numbers ticking up
3rd and 6th grades are doing home school because of kids with covid. Thanks for your tax donations of free tests


----------



## NEPA (Feb 21, 2015)

A tangent to this is that many of us NEED to work to LIVE. My wife and I both came down with COVID on New Years Day. I was forced to stay home for a week, and used all my vacation for the year so I would get paid. If I get COVID again and have to stay home it will be unpaid. I'll have to be really, really sick to even bother using the free test kit. If I take a test on a lark, and lose a weeks pay... well that just isn't going to happen.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Nepa: and by going to work how many might you kill? I have lost too many family members to worry that you might lose some pay. However, I would strongly support a bill that would mandate paid leave for you if you test positive.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

nodak3 said:


> Nepa: and by going to work how many might you kill? I have lost too many family members to worry that you might lose some pay. However, I would strongly support a bill that would mandate paid leave for you if you test positive.


Zero that weren't going to die at some point anyway. This type of thinking is playing in to the shortages that we are facing. Shortages that have killed people.


----------



## NEPA (Feb 21, 2015)

nodak3 - We lost 2 people at the shop where I work due to COVID. I am employed at an Auto Repair Shop. We were considered "essential" under PA law and were forced to work through the entire COVID scare. I have zero control of who comes into the shop, where they have been, or what they have been exposed to. I can't live my life in fear of something I have zero control over. My co-workers feel the same. The 2 we lost have underlying conditions, one being treated for cancer, the other had diabetes. None of us got the disease until the OMICRON variant hit. We were all likely infected by the same source, and while I had mild flu symptoms, my friends didn't survive.

I appreciate your concern, and I applaud your desire to correct the situation, but none of that changes the facts. Most people need to work to live. The government can't house and feed all of us indefinitely. We must now learn to live with COVID. It isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

barnbilder said:


> Zero that weren't going to die at some point anyway.


Irrelevant. The Buffalo victims were all going to die eventually. For that matter, even 9/11 victims were all going to die eventually.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

NEPA said:


> A tangent to this is that many of us NEED to work to LIVE. My wife and I both came down with COVID on New Years Day. I was forced to stay home for a week, and used all my vacation for the year so I would get paid. If I get COVID again and have to stay home it will be unpaid. I'll have to be really, really sick to even bother using the free test kit. If I take a test on a lark, and lose a weeks pay... well that just isn't going to happen.


Why would taking the home test make a difference if the test is positive. We dont report the results to anyone . only you would know you have a positive covid and decide to go to work.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Forcast said:


> Why would taking the home test make a difference if the test is positive. We dont report the results to anyone . only you would know you have a positive covid and decide to go to work.


Speaking for myself, I wouldn't take that kind of risk with the health of others.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

They give out free pregnancy tests here so I've been taking those too. Been worried since I learned men can get pregnant.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Speaking for myself, I wouldn't take that kind of risk with the health of others.


You took an ineffective vaccine. You took that risk with others because of your blind allegence. Im shocked you haven't read the Pfizer dump yet. You should, but I don't think you want the evidence that will ruin your covid vaccine narrative. 0.84% effective after 1 week.
3% of of those in clinical trials died...
Those vaccines were nothing but a payback to big pharma, and to enrich the elitist liberals. Look at who invested heavily....you wont..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> You took an ineffective vaccine.


The info I've seen shows that the covid vaccines are extremely effective.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> The info I've seen shows that the covid vaccines are extremely effective.


You didn't read the Pfizer dump did you? Nope...you didn't. According to Pfizer themselves, it's not effective. You think cnn knows more about it than the researchers themselves. Start now, its long. You won't like what it says. It goes against your parties control narrative.
That's why Pfizer and the Biden administration didn't want it released until decades from now.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> According to Pfizer themselves, it's not effective.







__





Pfizer and BioNTech Confirm High Efficacy and No Serious Safety Concerns Through Up to Six Months Following Second Dose in Updated Topline Analysis of Landmark COVID-19 Vaccine Study | Pfizer


Analysis of 927 confirmed symptomatic cases of COVID-19 demonstrates BNT162b2 is highly effective with 91.3% vaccine efficacy observed against COVID-19, measured seven days through up to six months after the second dose Vaccine was 100% effective in preventing severe disease as defined by the...




www.pfizer.com


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still didn't read their own report and are just parroting what they told the government. They lied and it's all in their report that you don't care about because you have decided that the truth means nothing. 3% of the patients that did the clinical trials, died. 3%....The number of hospitalizations from adverse side effects was astronomical, but you don't care about facts, that much is clear. 
Read. The. Report...


----------



## NEPA (Feb 21, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Speaking for myself, I wouldn't take that kind of risk with the health of others.


What risk??? We've all been exposed to COVID for over 2 years now. Most of us have already contracted it. It's endemic now, like the flu. It isn't going anywhere. You'll be exposed to COVID for the rest of your life. So... do we hide for the rest of our lives? Do we pretend we can avoid it? Do we pretend that a test can eradicate this virus?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

NEPA said:


> What risk??? We've all been exposed to COVID for over 2 years now. Most of us have already contracted it. It's endemic now, like the flu. It isn't going anywhere. You'll be exposed to COVID for the rest of your life. So... do we hide for the rest of our lives? Do we pretend we can avoid it? Do we pretend that a test can eradicate this virus?


 Would you do the same if you and measles or some other communicable disease that can kill others? Or is it just Covid?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Would you do the same if you and measles or some other communicable disease that can kill others? Or is it just Covid?


Yup! Do you drive a car?


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

The more a person (or even a piece of fruit) takes a Covid-19 PCR test, the more likely that a false positive is. 

I would never take a flu shot, especially not every year, because according to the CDC (which may or may not be an accurate source of information) the mortality rate of influenza is 0.002% vs the much higher potential for injury or death caused by flu shots.

According to Our World In Data, the mortality rate of Covid-19 is currently at about 1.2% ... however, due to the political nature of covid-19, that % could be much lower. It really depends on how the numbers are crunched, especially when covid deaths include everyone who dies with (but not from) covid, and anyone who dies from the covid shots within the first two weeks after taking a covid shot. According to Pfizer, their shots have a 3% mortality rate (anyone who reads the data dumps would know this to be true). Even if the 1.2% mortality rate were true (which I very much doubt), the risk of dying from the covid shots is still higher than the risk of dying from covid-19.

If the shots were so effective at preventing people from getting and spreading covid-19, then why do so many who get the shots get covid-19? 

If I wear shoes before walking on glass, will that prevent someone else from cutting their feet? I think not. Likewise, if I get a covid-19 shot, not only does it not prevent me from getting and spreading covid-19, but it is more likely to kill me than covid-19, and it absolutely does not prevent someone else from getting covid-19.

This is not and never has been about health. It is about money, power, and control, plain and simple.


----------



## NEPA (Feb 21, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Would you do the same if you and measles or some other communicable disease that can kill others? Or is it just Covid?


I work retail. I am exposed to whatever disease is brought through my door. If I worried about every communicable disease, I'd never leave my home. Are you suggesting that we can avoid exposure to all communicable diseases?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

NEPA said:


> What risk??? We've all been exposed to COVID for over 2 years now. Most of us have already contracted it. It's endemic now, like the flu. It isn't going anywhere. You'll be exposed to COVID for the rest of your life. So... do we hide for the rest of our lives? Do we pretend we can avoid it? Do we pretend that a test can eradicate this virus?


I've had 4 Pfizer shots in total, and I've never tested positive.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Nevada said:


> The info I've seen shows that the covid vaccines are extremely effective.


Then why are full vaxed and boosted getting covid? So we dont get as sick but can still be contagious ? Everyone needs to read the released papers. Very disturbing


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Forcast said:


> Then why are full vaxed and boosted getting covid? So we dont get as sick but can still be contagious ? Everyone needs to read the released papers. Very disturbing


I wouldn't know, As I said, I've never tested positive.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I wouldn't know, As I said, I've never tested positive.


Did cnn tell you to say that? It sure sounds like something they would say....I never tested positive either, but i know for a fact i had it!
Facts don't care about you. We've all had it, not a big deal. You, can be terrified all you want, but your not a victim. The only one who tested positive and had the worst case in our entire family was my son. The one who had to be vaccinated for his DOD job. Benadryl worked fantastic for his symptoms. Those vaccines didn't do what this administration promised they would do, did they?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

NEPA said:


> I work retail. I am exposed to whatever disease is brought through my door. If I worried about every communicable disease, I'd never leave my home. Are you suggesting that we can avoid exposure to all communicable diseases?


Would you go to work if you had measles? Simple question.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

How many Nepas have to stay at home until we are all riding around on bad brakes? Dying from having bad brakes will kill you just as dead as a suped up flu bug.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

The flawed logic throughout any of this sad debacle has been that any person has a reasonable expectation to avoid being infected with a respiratory virus.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Irrelevant. The Buffalo victims were all going to die eventually. For that matter, even 9/11 victims were all going to die eventually.


That is just about the dumbest thing I've ever seen you post. What was being pointed out was that the people who died had comorbidities and didn't have the ability to survive a bout of the Covid.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@NEPA, I am sorry to hear about your coworkers who died from covid, or with covid as the case may be.

@JeffreyD, do you have links to the Pfizer info? I have been wanting to read it but couldn't find it. Truthfully, I've been too busy to look real hard.

@painterswife, many health care workers are required to go to work with covid. They don't get time off just because they test positive.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> @painterswife, many health care workers are required to go to work with covid. They don't get time off just because they test positive.


Some workers were required when it was at it's worst and workers were in short supply. They also had lots of protective gear to wear. That is not happing now to my knowledge and the poster I asked the question of is not in the same position.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

At one point the advice from the CDC with omicron was that those vaccinated did not need to quarantine if they were essential workers. This is the latest version of the ever-changing guidelines.









Quarantine & Isolation


COVID-19 quarantine and isolation recommendations.




www.cdc.gov





As long as they wear a mask they will be fine.


"If you are unable to quarantine, you should wear a well-fitting mask for 10 days when around others at home and in public."
Workers are still in short supply everywhere. Around here a lot of stores have reduced hours because no one wants to work.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Why would taking the home test make a difference if the test is positive. We dont report the results to anyone . only you would know you have a positive covid and decide to go to work.


You are supposed to report positive test results to someone but I don't know who. Knowing our govt they probably make it so frustrating to try reporting that most people won't do it because of the hassle.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gilberte said:


> That is just about the dumbest thing I've ever seen you post. What was being pointed out was that the people who died had comorbidities and didn't have the ability to survive a bout of the Covid.


It's possible that I don't have the ability to survive a covid infection. I lost my spleen to a skiing accident 45 years ago. Without a spleen I'm immunodeficient. All I can do is follow medical advice and observe preventive measures where I can.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nevada, that is the absolute correct thing for you to do.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Nevada, that is the absolute correct thing for you to do.


Back at the time my primary care physician told me that I can live a normal and long life, but I had to take what he called "old lady shots" (flu shots, pneumovax shots, and the like). Getting the covid vaccine was a no-brainer for me.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Nevada said:


> Back at the time my primary care physician told me that I can live a normal and long life, but I had to take what he called "old lady shots" (flu shots, pneumovax shots, and the like). Getting the covid vaccine was a no-brainer for me.


Nevada! All this time I thought you were a man!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Nevada! All this time I thought you were a man!


Despite the old lady shots, I'm still a man.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> It's possible that I don't have the ability to survive a covid infection. I lost my spleen to a skiing accident 45 years ago. Without a spleen I'm immunodeficient. All I can do is follow medical advice and observe preventive measures where I can.


What if that advice from medical "professionals" was wrong? Were finding out that much of what the "professionals" said and mandated was wrong.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Despite the old lady shots, I'm still a man.


I think victim is correct.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> What if that advice from medical "professionals" was wrong? Were finding out that much of what the "professionals" said and mandated was wrong.


While that can happen, the best advice from medical professionals is still better than getting medical advice from politicians.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> While that can happen, the best advice from medical professionals is still better than getting medical advice from politicians.


That's why we paid no attention to anything Biden and his "professionals" had to say. They, politicized everything. Remember the things that Schumer and Pelosi, Biden, Psaki did/said? You probably want to ignore them like always.
You really should read that Pfizer report. You won't like it, not one bit....


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> That's why we paid no attention to anything Biden and his "professionals" had to say. They, politicized everything. Remember the things that Schumer and Pelosi, Biden, Psaki did/said? You probably want to ignore them like always.
> You really should read that Pfizer report. You won't like it, not one bit....


What does the Pfizer report say I should do instead?


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Here is a link to the Pfizer data dumps / files:









Pfizer's Documents - Public Health and Medical Professionals for Transparency


Documents with a large file size are provided in a .zip file and will need to be uncompressed after download.




phmpt.org


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> What does the Pfizer report say I should do instead?


Read it for yourself. It says that their vaccine is not effective and the side effects are much much worse than they originally stated. How breastfeeding was bad. How the side effects to children were severely downplayed. How the government refused to acknowledge these failures and continued with their propaganda. You really should read up on this since your so pro vaccine.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

CC Pereira said:


> Here is a link to the Pfizer data dumps / files:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you on another forum, glad your here too!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> I see you on another forum, glad your here too!


which document?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> which document?


Read everything you can. Learning is a good thing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Read everything you can. Learning is a good thing.


There are hundreds of documents at that link.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> There are hundreds of documents at that link.


Yup. You want knowledge, there it is. You know how to read. Your already making excuses and you haven't even started to enlightening yourself.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Yup. You want knowledge, there it is. You know how to read. Your already making excuses and you haven't even started to enlightening yourself.


To save time, what are you recommending I do to remain safe from covid infection?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Nevada said:


> Despite the old lady shots, I'm still a man.


so you got old man shots. how strange that your doctor called them old lady shots.
I bet your doctor is also male.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nevada said:


> To save time, what are you recommending I do to remain safe from covid infection?


From the little that has been studied about comorbidities, it has been suggested that maintaining the proper weight and taking enough vitamin D3 seem to keep most people from getting seriously sick from covid.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> so you got old man shots. how strange that your doctor called them old lady shots.
> I bet your doctor is also male.


My spleen was removed 42 years ago. I kind of doubt that the doctor I had back then is still around.

But if I had to guess, the reference to 'old ladies' probably comes from the fact that women live longer than men, so more old ladies are around to get those shots than old men.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Nevada said:


> which document?


There are hundreds, possibly thousands of documents so far. They were going to hide the information for 75 years, until the courts said no, that the FDA must require them to release ... I think they said 500 documents / mo.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Nevada said:


> To save time, what are you recommending I do to remain safe from covid infection?


Here are some examples of things anyone can do to reduce the possibility of infection:


Healthy lifestyle (healthy diet, exercise, sunlight, PH balance, detoxification, etc.)
Vitamin C
Vitamin D
Quercetin
Copper
Zinc
Immunostimulant(s) if immunodeficient
Washing hands with warm water and soap (before eating, before making food, after using restroom, after potential exposure, etc.)

To reduce symptoms if infected:


All of the above, and
Antiviral(s)
Anti-inflammatory(ies)
No immunostimulants (can backfire in the case of covid-19)

If you've already taken the death shot(s), consider chelation therapy (vitamin C is an example of a good chelator for heavy metals, but is also an immunostimulant).

* Note: I am not a licensed healthcare practitioner, and even if I was, according to the FDA, only pharmaceutical drugs or surgery can prevent, treat, or cure, any medical condition ... which is obviously not true, but well ... the law is what it is. Regardless, these are things you should probably also discuss with your doctor anyway.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> To save time, what are you recommending I do to remain safe from covid infection?


Get it and don't worry about it. So, your not interested in learning about the very thing that terrifies you....
Interesting!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Our hospital fired all that did not get the vaccine. 
Then the the vaccinated staff got covid and told to come into work. 
Even call my daughter they fired, for not getting vaccinated, to come in . She reminds them she is not vaxed. They again said they had a great need. She said she would if they paid her the 18 months back wages. Guess they didnt need a nurse that bad.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

JeffreyD said:


> Get it and don't worry about it. So, your not interested in learning about the very thing that terrifies you....
> Interesting!


Use ivermectin once month.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Get it and don't worry about it. So, your not interested in learning about the very thing that terrifies you....
> Interesting!


Normally I'm online most of the day, but not for amusement or to kill time. I'm here to work. Sometimes I need a break and come here for a diversion. But I don't have time to browse hundreds of documents looking for some obscure passage that might or might not say what you think it says. The fact that you refuse to direct me to a concise reference is telling.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Normally I'm online most of the day, but not for amusement or to kill time. I'm here to work. Sometimes I need a break and come here for a diversion. But I don't have time to browse hundreds of documents looking for some obscure passage that might or might not say what you think it says. The fact that you refuse to direct me to a concise reference is telling.


It is telling. You, don't want to do the reading for yourself. It's called being lazy. Also, im not refusing like you suggested, you've been given the resources to do your own investigations. You seem to love doing the research when you think it make conservatives look bad( all you really do is embarrass yourself) Since you work so much, you must pay taxes. Remember when you said you had no problem with me seeing them? Well, you still haven't provided them. What are you afraid of?
Don't play the victim again because your not one.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

JeffreyD said:


> It is telling. You, don't want to do the reading for yourself. It's called being lazy. Also, im not refusing like you suggested, you've been given the resources to do your own investigations. You seem to love doing the research when you think it make conservatives look bad( all you really do is embarrass yourself) Since you work so much, you must pay taxes. Remember when you said you had no problem with me seeing them? Well, you still haven't provided them. What are you afraid of?
> Don't play the victim again because your not one.


And yet you still haven't provided a link.

I am aware another poster provided one but you did not. If you want people to read it you coyld at least be decent enough to provide a link.

BTW, the link provided by the other poster is a file that needs to be downloaded and decompressed. That is beyond the capabilities of most phones and tablets.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Nevada said:


> Normally I'm online most of the day, but not for amusement or to kill time. I'm here to work. Sometimes I need a break and come here for a diversion. But I don't have time to browse hundreds of documents looking for some obscure passage that might or might not say what you think it says. The fact that you refuse to direct me to a concise reference is telling.


I provided a link to the documents, but here it is again: 









Pfizer's Documents - Public Health and Medical Professionals for Transparency


Documents with a large file size are provided in a .zip file and will need to be uncompressed after download.




phmpt.org





If you actually care about this, you will check it out for yourself. The fact that you refuse to do your own research, even after being given a concise reference, is telling.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

CC Pereira said:


> I provided a link to the documents, but here it is again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is rubbish. Asking someone to wade through thousands of pages when you could provide the pages you are talking about, is actually caring that someone gets the information you think they need.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> And yet you still haven't provided a link.
> 
> I am aware another poster provided one but you did not. If you want people to read it you coyld at least be decent enough to provide a link.
> 
> BTW, the link provided by the other poster is a file that needs to be downloaded and decompressed. That is beyond the capabilities of most phones and tablets.


It is actually a bunch of files, in various formats, that like you said, must be downloaded, and some files must also be extracted, in order to access and read them. If anyone here cares enough about this to make it easier for everyone to access these files, then maybe some of us can work together to do that ... maybe we could convert everything into PDF format, or HTML, or DOC / DOCX ... but there are a lot of files, and one person should not be expected to do all of the work, for everyone else, for free. I don't know any one person with that much free time on their hands.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> That is rubbish. Asking someone to wade through thousands of pages when you could provide the pages you are talking about, is actually caring that someone gets the information you think they need.


I don't have enough free time on my hands to do all of the work for everyone else, do you? I can access all of the files quite easily, but it would take a lot of time for any one person to convert each file into one format that everyone here could access easily, for each of the thousands of documents, and make each document available to everyone here. It's doable, but very time consuming. If you know of a quick easy way for one person to do that, or are willing to help, or know others who are, then please, by all means, let us know.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

CC Pereira said:


> I provided a link to the documents, but here it is again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm... you call 238 documents, untold number of pages, and many hundreds megabytes of information concise?????


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

CC Pereira said:


> I don't have enough free time on my hands to do all of the work for everyone else, do you? I can access all of the files quite easily, but it would take a lot of time for any one person to convert each file into one format that everyone here could access easily, for each of the thousands of documents, and make each document available to everyone here. It's doable, but very time consuming. If you know of a quick easy way for one person to do that, or are willing to help, or know others who are, then please, by all means, let us know.


Then don't tell others that they are not willing to do the work if you are not willing to do it yourself.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

homesteadforty, thousands of files or pages of files may not be concise, but one location / ring (Lord Of The Rings is in the background, couldn't help myself) for them all is.

painterswife, I already did my own part by reading through much of it myself, rather than expecting others to do it for me.

If there is something specific that someone wants to know about, say so, and when I have some time to dig (because I do not remember which specific file or page specific information is in), I will look for that specific information, and provide it here. I do however, think that sounds a bit lazy for others not to be willing to help. If it is not important enough for others to help, then maybe my helping would be a waste of my time.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> And yet you still haven't provided a link.
> 
> I am aware another poster provided one but you did not. If you want people to read it you coyld at least be decent enough to provide a link.
> 
> BTW, the link provided by the other poster is a file that needs to be downloaded and decompressed. That is beyond the capabilities of most phones and tablets.


I didn't provide a link because another poster did. That's good enough for me as to not be redundant. Also, other posters don't posts links to back up what they say, so why should I be any different.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Then don't tell others that they are not willing to do the work if you are not willing to do it yourself.


I did the work, so should you if facts are truly what your looking for. Don't blame others for your lack of reading abilities. If your not willing to take the time and read for yourself about the misinformation the government spewed, thats called being ignorant. The choice is yours, read and become enlightened or don't and remain ignorant.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

CC Pereira said:


> homesteadforty, thousands of files or pages of files may not be concise, but one location / ring (Lord Of The Rings is in the background, couldn't help myself) for them all is.
> 
> painterswife, I already did my own part by reading through much of it myself, rather than expecting others to do it for me.
> 
> If there is something specific that someone wants to know about, say so, and when I have some time to dig (because I do not remember which specific file or page specific information is in), I will look for that specific information, and provide it here. I do however, think that sounds a bit lazy for others not to be willing to help. If it is not important enough for others to help, then maybe my helping would be a waste of my time.


So for arguments sake lets say that you ask about a certain bible verse... my response should be to post a link to an online bible and say "it's in there... read it yourself"??? By the way, you ask this in a thread where I've said that I've recently finished reading the bible.

Nevada did ask a specific question, as in :



Nevada said:


> What does the Pfizer report say I should do instead?


I don't think it was "expected" for others to read it... in their own words you/they had said they had already read it.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> That is rubbish. Asking someone to wade through thousands of pages when you could provide the pages you are talking about, is actually caring that someone gets the information you think they need.


Huge, huge mistake... it's not about caring or disseminating information... it's about browbeating and a certain degree of self-importance. As in: nah, nah, nah, I know something you don't know... geez, you're to lazy or stupid or whatever to figure it out yourself.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I actually prefer not to argue if possible, but okay ... if I ask you about a certain bible verse, I wouldn't care whether you linked to it, or if you copied and pasted it here, because either way, I would read the same amount of the same information. If I were you in that scenario though, I would rather link to it than copy and paste it here, so as not to waste my time or the space available here. BTW, how could anyone possibly remember everything in the bible? It is one of the longest books ever. I've read it five times, and although I can remember almost 300,000 hexidecimal codes for HTML colors, and then some ... I really don't think I could remember everything I read in the bible, or where exactly to find it.

As for the question posed by Nevada, I do not believe that Pfizer offered any advice as to what to do instead. I don't think the CDC or WHO did either. Instead, the information is made as obscure and difficult for as many people as possible to find and access, so that questioning the plandemic scam and their toxic poisons would be unlikely, and the few who bother to read stuff like this for themselves are easy to disregard, and push back into the shadows.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Huge, huge mistake... it's not about caring or disseminating information... it's about browbeating and a certain degree of self-importance. As in: nah, nah, nah, I know something you don't know... geez, you're to lazy or stupid or whatever to figure it out yourself.


If it was about browbeating, I would've said something like 'stay asleep little sheep', and that would've been it. Instead, I provided a link for others to read the documents for themselves.

As for self-importance ... uh, no ... if that was the case, I would not have bothered to say or provide any information at all, because my time would have been more important to me than helping others to learn the truth about the poison shots. 

If you don't want to read it for yourself, then don't. Simple. If you want help, you could ask for help, instead of just finding ways to argue about it.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

CC Pereira said:


> As for the question posed by Nevada, *I do not believe that Pfizer offered any advice as to what to do instead. I don't think the CDC or WHO did either.* Instead, the information is made as obscure and difficult for as many people as possible to find and access, so that questioning the plandemic scam and their toxic poisons would be unlikely, and the few who bother to read stuff like this for themselves are easy to disregard, and push back into the shadows.


No argument... just an opinion on the situation at hand.



CC Pereira said:


> I do not believe that Pfizer offered any advice as to what to do instead. I don't think the CDC or WHO did either.


Bingo... the _simple_ answer to Nevada's question.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

The only solution the shot manufacturers, the CDC, WHO, and the gov seem to provide, is for everyone to keep getting the shots ... the more the better, regardless of the mountains of evidence of the dangers of the shots. I do not consider more of the same to be a solution at all, but rather more of the same ... similar to, if you smash your finger with a hammer on purpose, and it hurts, you have to keep smashing your finger with the same hammer, or maybe another hammer, to make the pain go away ... or, if inflation is a problem, the solution is to spend more money.

The real solution however, is simple. If you want to reduce the possibility of injury or death from covid shots, don't get the shots!


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

CC[B] Pereira said:


> [/B]
> *If it was about browbeating...*
> 
> As for *self-importance* ... uh, no...




Yeah, sorry... my post wasn't very clear. That part was absolutely _not_ about you.



> If you don't want to read it for yourself, then don't. Simple. If you want help, you could ask for help, instead of just finding ways to argue about it.


Oh... I never had any intention of reading it and I don't ask for medical advice/opinions here...I have people for that .


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> Huge, huge mistake... it's not about caring or disseminating information... it's about browbeating and a certain degree of self-importance. As in: nah, nah, nah, I know something you don't know... geez, you're to lazy or stupid or whatever to figure it out yourself.


Yes, its about being lazy, not browbeating. The same people exclaim over and over about their point of view is the correct one. I just encouraged them to read for themselves, just like I would encourage you to do likewise. It's all about learning to do things for yourself instead of giving them your own point of view. This allows the reader to form their own consensus of the material and not be swayed by personal opinions.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

JeffreyD said:


> Yes, its about being lazy, not browbeating. The same people exclaim over and over about their point of view is the correct one. I just encouraged them to read for themselves, just like I would encourage you to do likewise. It's all about learning to do things for yourself instead of giving them your own point of view. This allows the reader to form their own consensus of the material and not be swayed by personal opinions.


Absolutely agreed. Is it just me, or does this DIY stuff kinda sound like self-sufficiency, self reliance, or dare I say it ... homesteading?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

CC Pereira said:


> Absolutely agreed. Is it just me, or does this DIY stuff kinda sound like self-sufficiency, self reliance, or dare I say it ... homesteading?


Yes, it does kinda doesn't it? 😎


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

JeffreyD said:


> *I just encouraged them to read for themselves*, just like I would encourage you to do likewise. It's all about learning to do things for yourself instead of giving them your own point of view. This allows the reader to form their own consensus of the material and not be swayed by personal opinions.





JeffreyD said:


> ...You took that risk with others because of *your blind allegence... ...I don't think you want the evidence that will ruin your covid vaccine narrative.*





JeffreyD said:


> You didn't read the Pfizer dump did you? *Nope...you didn't. ...It goes against your parties control narrative.*
> That's why Pfizer and the Biden administration didn't want it released until decades from now.





JeffreyD said:


> ...*are just parroting what they told the government. ...that you don't care about because you have decided that the truth means nothing. ...but you don't care about facts, that much is clear.*
> Read. The. Report...





JeffreyD said:


> Did cnn tell you to say that?
> 
> ...*Facts don't care about you...*





JeffreyD said:


> I think victim is correct.





JeffreyD said:


> *You probably want to ignore them like always.*





JeffreyD said:


> Yup. You want knowledge, there it is. You know how to read. *Your already making excuses* and you haven't even started to enlightening yourself.





JeffreyD said:


> Get it and don't worry about it. So, *your not interested in learning* about the very thing that terrifies you....
> Interesting!


I had to really shorten the quotes because there's so much *encouragement* in there but I think I left the substance intact. There are two more pages if you need them for more context.



JeffreyD said:


> *I just encouraged them to read for themselves*,


Word of the day:

*ENCOURAGE*
en·cour·age
/inˈkərij/
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...2ahUKEwjX0KDw-u73AhUEDt4KHeAzASoQ3eEDegQIAhAK
_verb_


give support, confidence, or hope to (someone).


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would suggest that it’s best for people to consult with their doctor for medical advice.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> I had to really shorten the quotes because there's so much *encouragement* in there but I think I left the substance intact. There are two more pages if you need them for more context.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure where my response went? Post up. I like to reread what I posted. It's not like the words just typed themselves. Also, your ignoring a thing called....context. As IP would say...
Have the day you deserve!

Eta...nothing i said wasn't true.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I’m thinking that whole bit about hating liberals was neither helpful or neighbourly.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

wr said:


> I’m thinking that whole bit about hating liberals was neither helpful or neighbourly.


I can't find where I said I hated liberals. I do hate their policies though, that much is a fact. And I'm very ok with letting them know that. Not my problem if they find my opinions offensive, that's on them.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

JeffreyD said:


> Not sure where my response went?





JeffreyD said:


> I can't find where I said I hated liberals.


Simply add one and one???


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JeffreyD said:


> I can't find where I said I hated liberals. I do hate their policies though, that much is a fact. And I'm very ok with letting them know that. Not my problem if they find my opinions offensive, that's on them.


That’s because it got deleted.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> Simply add one and one???


Is this a constructive comment?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

wr said:


> That’s because it got deleted.


Um....ok!


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Reminds me of the time I was accused of stealing (but the accusation was absolutely untrue), so my boss could have a legitimate reason to fire me (to avoid giving me a raise or benefits), and when I asked if I could see the video to prove his accusation, he said I must have stolen that too.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

JeffreyD said:


> Is this a constructive comment?


Sure it is... I am encouraging you to find your own answer.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I thought it was JeffreyD and I who were encouraging others to find their own answers, before we became the target of people who are unwilling to read things for themselves ... did we just come full circle, but in reverse?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

CC Pereira said:


> I thought it was JeffreyD and I who were encouraging others to find their own answers, before we became the target of people who are unwilling to read things for themselves ... did we just come full circle, but in reverse?


My use of the word encourage should be taken as acerbic sarcasm... at least in this context.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> Sure it is... I am encouraging you to find your own answer.


I did, you should do the same.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> My use of the word encourage should be taken as acerbic sarcasm... at least in this context.


Do you feel better about yourself now?


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> My use of the word encourage should be taken as acerbic sarcasm... at least in this context.


Sorry, I tend to take things too literal sometimes ... and I may have been in defense mode.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

JeffreyD said:


> I did, you should do the same.


I've said several times that I'M NOT INTERESTED in reading that stuff and I do not care what it says. I have my own trusted sources.

So why, pray tell, should I do the same???


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

JeffreyD said:


> Do you feel better about yourself now?


I don't recall saying that I didn't feel good about myself to begin with.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

CC Pereira said:


> Sorry, I tend to take things too literal sometimes ... and I may have been in defense mode.


I understand. No problem at all.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> I don't recall saying that I didn't feel good about myself to begin with.


Attitude....


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> I've said several times that I'M NOT INTERESTED in reading that stuff and I do not care what it says. I have my own trusted sources.
> 
> So why, pray tell, should I do the same???


Knowledge. Learning is always a good thing, being closed minded is just an excuse for being ignorant.


----------

